# Can housewife sponsor visit visa?



## katlegowaq (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,

my wife would like to invite one of her female friends to visit (will be for bout 2-3 months), under the long term visit visa for 90 days.

Now as a "housewife" falling under my visa can she sponsor her friend, we thought it might be easier if a woman sponsors a woman in the UAE?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

katlegowaq said:


> Hi,
> 
> my wife would like to invite one of her female friends to visit (will be for bout 2-3 months), under the long term visit visa for 90 days.
> 
> Now as a "housewife" falling under my visa can she sponsor her friend, we thought it might be easier if a woman sponsors a woman in the UAE?


No she cannot. her sponsor, i.e. her husband has to do it on her behalf.
-


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

*Wife's friend*

This visitor will be considered a family friend......... They is nothing to worry about at all you are of no risk as you are married and your wife is on your visa, so it doesn't raise any questions at all. You will be able to go to DNRD (immigration) and apply for a visitor visa for her..... shouldn't take too long.


----------

